# Bootsplash patch on 2.6.3

## R-ReeL

Has anyone patched 2.6.3 kernel with bootsplash successfully?

Get loads of errors and it refuses to compile.

Anything changed in 2.6.3 and I need a different version of the patch?

patch: bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

----------

## WilliamMcInnis

i did it with 2.6.3 and i had no problem are you useing the gentoo-dev-sources?

----------

## R-ReeL

No, using development-sources.

I had no issue with the 2.6.2 kernel version.

Error output:

```

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1059 (offset 14 lines).

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/char/vt.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 3108 (offset 70 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 922 (offset 16 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 6 with fuzz 2.

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Kconfig

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Makefile

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.h

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/decode-jpg.c

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/decode-jpg.h

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/render.c

patching file drivers/video/console/fbcon.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 203 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 412 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 436 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 466 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 502 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 534 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 821 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 904 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 1082 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 1163 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 1473 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 1544 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 1673 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 1720 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 1798 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 1980 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 2438 with fuzz 2 (offset 46 lines).

patching file drivers/video/console/fbcon.h

patching file drivers/video/vesafb.c

patching file include/linux/console_struct.h

patching file include/linux/fb.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 412.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/fb.h.rej

patching file kernel/panic.c

```

[/code]

----------

## Egil.B

same error here   :Confused: 

----------

## steel300

You need to manually patch the failed hunk by hand. If you uses some common sense, it'll be really easy.

----------

## ronmon

From a recent message on the bootsplash mailing list:

 *Quote:*   

> > i tried to patch 2.6.3-rc1 and 2.6.3-rc1-bk1 :-(
> 
> >
> 
> > [..]
> ...

 

It's pretty easy to do. The line numbers have changed, so just paste the patch into the new location in fb.h, somewhere around line 460 now.

Or from a more recent message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There have been reports of 2.6 kernel oopses when enabling/disabling 
> 
> Bootsplash or loading a new config. I've recently made some 
> ...

 Last edited by ronmon on Wed Feb 18, 2004 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterEgo

Patching it is not hard,

but getting it to work properly is: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138335

[to me anyway]

----------

## Egil.B

what about posting a working fb.h?

I can't fix the file myself, and the new patch didn't solve the problem :S

----------

## Jefklak

 *Egil.B wrote:*   

> what about posting a working fb.h?
> 
> I can't fix the file myself, and the new patch didn't solve the problem :S

 

Indeed that would be handy.

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Egil.B wrote:*   

> what about posting a working fb.h?
> 
> I can't fix the file myself, and the new patch didn't solve the problem :S

 

2.3.6-mm fb.h patched for bootsplash with this patch :http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/stuff/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.3-r1.patch.bz2.  

Hope it works 4 you.

----------

## Egil.B

thanx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ronmon

If you use mm-sources I can help. Otherwise you are on your own.

fb.h.2.6.3-rc2-mm1 Compiles and runs fine.

It really is not that hard to do yourself. I am not a programmer and I did it. You could at least try.

----------

